# Pics of my new 461



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

I had a new 461 built by blue monkey performance, using 72cc Edelbrock round port heads, eagle H beam rods and crank, all roller valve train- its being installed this week and i hope to be driver her next week!

Just had a new trans built, with 300m main shaft, drum and Transco shift kit, running a 9” Dice converter with 2500 stall


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

👏 awesome!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That there's right smart purty.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks Great! I mount my coil in a similar fashion, Love the quick fuel carb, use that too and you can really dial in that AFR!


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Would love to hear your thoughts on the engine once running and driving. I've been following that builder on ebay for some time. Welcome!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Lemans guy said:


> Looks Great! I mount my coil in a similar fashion, Love the quick fuel carb, use that too and you can really dial in that AFR!


Just a novice question but aren't those coils supposed to be mounted up and down to prevent leakage and keep the coil wire submerged in oil, and is it better to keep it away from the engine heat ??


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> I had a new 461 built by blue monkey performance, using 72cc Edelbrock round port heads, eagle H beam rods and crank, all roller valve train- its being installed this week and i hope to be driver her next week!
> 
> Just had a new trans built, with 300m main shaft, drum and Transco shift kit, running a 9” Dice converter with 2500 stall
> View attachment 147126
> ...


Looks great ! did they dyno it ?....I see drag radials in your future, that's what I had to do with my 461 in my '65 to keep it between the fence posts


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> I had a new 461 built by blue monkey performance, using 72cc Edelbrock round port heads, eagle H beam rods and crank, all roller valve train- its being installed this week and i hope to be driver her next week!
> 
> Just had a new trans built, with 300m main shaft, drum and Transco shift kit, running a 9” Dice converter with 2500 stall
> View attachment 147126
> ...


All you guys with your aluminum heads are killing me because I want to swap my 7K3 ported heads from Butler for those heads while the motor was still out but couldn't justify another 3000.00 after having to buy a motor unexpectedly when mine turned up with a rod knock the first summer I owned it. Now I'm saving for a paint job but someday


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

what a beast !!!
sweeeeeeeeet !!!
67 balancer tho ...... hmmmm with 68 timing cover
ZOOOOOOOM ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM !!!

welcome !!


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

ylwgto said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on the engine once running and driving. I've been following that builder on ebay for some time. Welcome!





They were great to work with communication wise, i originally ordered the motor with Kaufman heads, but the deliveries were next year, so i decided not to wait….

Darl ( the guy i worked with) was quick to respond and very nice.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> Just a novice question but aren't those coils supposed to be mounted up and down to prevent leakage and keep the coil wire submerged in oil, and is it better to keep it away from the engine heat ??


Oil filled coils should be pointed upward. 
For 68 the coil mounted to the throttle cable bracket which Solar will need.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Looks great ! did they dyno it ?....I see drag radials in your future, that's what I had to do with my 461 in my '65 to keep it between the fence posts



They did, i bought the “full” crate motor package where they dyno and break in the cam.

It didn’t make the HP goals i had (i wanted 500hp) but it did hit over 500ftlbs of tq

And yes, MT ET street in 276/60/15 are going on it!

I felt it was worth the extra to get the peace of mind


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> They did, i bought the “full” crate motor package where they dyno and break in the cam.
> 
> It didn’t make the HP goals i had (i wanted 500hp) but it did hit over 500ftlbs of tq
> 
> ...


Nice ! My Butler dynoed at 472hp/526 tq then I upgraded the intake, carb and rockers to 1.65, I have MT et street ss 275/60/15 but think I can fit 295/55/15 with a little massaging...every inch of rubber to road helps


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

solar68 said:


> They did, i bought the “full” crate motor package where they dyno and break in the cam.
> I felt it was worth the extra to get the peace of mind


Good man , if youre gonna do it , do it well!😄


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Baaad65 said:


> Just a novice question but aren't those coils supposed to be mounted up and down to prevent leakage and keep the coil wire submerged in oil, and is it better to keep it away from the engine heat ??


Coils can be either oil filled or epoxy filled. Pertronix offers both.

Oil filled coils can leak oil from the bottom of their high tension post in any orientation other than upright. Heat buildup is the biggest threat to coil life.

Epoxy filled coils are reported to have an advantage where high vibration is anticipated, or where a coil is to be mounted in any position other than upright. Solid epoxy coils can be somewhat more resistant to mechanical damage and the effects of corrosion in a marine environment. 

There also seems to be agreement among some experts that oil filled coils are somewhat more efficient in terms of dissipating the additional heat created in electronic systems than are solid epoxy coils (which is no doubt why oil filled coils typically feel hotter to the touch).


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Oil filled coils like 052 said should be mounted mostly upright. But the epoxy filled coils need not be……they can be mounted sideways, I don’t have much room behind the head, pretty tight. Seems to stay cool on top,….more airflow than behind the head anyway.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great, but my opinion, too much rubber fuel line & that chrome fuel filter is going to be a sore spot for a vapor lock potential.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

O52 said:


> Oil filled coils should be pointed upward.
> For 68 the coil mounted to the throttle cable bracket which Solar will need.





PontiacJim said:


> Looks great, but my opinion, too much rubber fuel line & that chrome fuel filter is going to be a sore spot for a vapor lock potential.


very good input, I agree and I’ll address that…..


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Coils can be either oil filled or epoxy filled. Pertronix offers both.
> 
> Oil filled coils can leak oil from the bottom of their high tension post in any orientation other than upright. Heat buildup is the biggest threat to coil life.
> 
> ...


Ok, couldn't tell if it was an epoxy coil from the picture but I still think it would be better on the firewall like I did, less heat, vibration and clutter on a nice looking motor 👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> very good input, I agree and I’ll address that…..


Ya that filter seems better suited for a lawnmower imo, I'm using a 50 micron Edelbrock filter and removed the stone filters in the carb...and of course the sock filter in the tank, haven't run out of gas or clogged yet 👍


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

X3 on the fuel lines and filter. I'm running the same filter, solid lines along the intake, and braided steel with AN fittings to the pump very similar routing as the picture above. Rubber lines are a recipe for a fire. I'm guessing they were on there just for break in and they figured you would swap out for the install. What intake are you running on there?

Looks great!


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Jared said:


> X3 on the fuel lines and filter. I'm running the same filter, solid lines along the intake, and braided steel with AN fittings to the pump very similar routing as the picture above. Rubber lines are a recipe for a fire. I'm guessing they were on there just for break in and they figured you would swap out for the install. What intake are you running on there?
> 
> Looks great!



Yep the fuel system is getting a 1/2 ( or 3/8) hard line, still trying to figure that out. Does everyone else run 3/8 line?

The intake is a Speedmaster round port- first time trying one of these

Anyone has good luck with these before?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> X3 on the fuel lines and filter. I'm running the same filter, solid lines along the intake, and braided steel with AN fittings to the pump very similar routing as the picture above. Rubber lines are a recipe for a fire. I'm guessing they were on there just for break in and they figured you would swap out for the install. What intake are you running on there?
> 
> Looks great!





solar68 said:


> Yep the fuel system is getting a 1/2 ( or 3/8) hard line, still trying to figure that out. Does everyone else run 3/8 line?
> 
> The intake is a Speedmaster round port- first time trying one of these
> 
> Anyone has good luck with these before?


Also I would run double throttle springs and make sure your breathers are big enough and use a Wagner adjustable pcv, I had problems with my dipstick blowing out.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

solar68 said:


> Yep the fuel system is getting a 1/2 ( or 3/8) hard line, still trying to figure that out. Does everyone else run 3/8 ?


Yep Preety much 3/8” will handle it all I believe


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

solar68 said:


> They were great to work with communication wise, i originally ordered the motor with Kaufman heads, but the deliveries were next year, so i decided not to wait….
> 
> Darl ( the guy i worked with) was quick to respond and very nice.



Awesome. Killer engine. Post some vid of it running once it "lives"!!


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Awesome!
If you don't mind the question....what was the out the door price on that?


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> Awesome!
> If you don't mind the question....what was the out the door price on that?



Not at all, with the dyno break in and 7 week delivery (expedited) is was $14k with shipping 

I could have saved a few $k but I have a timeline to get it running by (start of Dec) but it wasn’t out of reason.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

solar68 said:


> Not at all, with the dyno break in and 7 week delivery (expedited) is was $14k with shipping
> 
> I could have saved a few $k but I have a timeline to get it running by (start of Dec) but it wasn’t out of reason.


Not too bad, the entire turnaround time was 7 weeks!?!


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> Not too bad, the entire turnaround time was 7 weeks!?!



Yep, I didn’t feel it was out of line, and it should be a great motor, if everything runs as smooth as it should- this was a great deal…


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Boy do I feel fortunate reading this as when my run of the mill small valve 455 that was in my '65 when you got it turned up with a rod knock the first summer I had her I started researching motors I was crapping my pants. Then I found this guy outside of Louisville selling a complete Butler 461 motor dynoed with build sheets totaling 12,600.00 for 7500.00 never installed so I jumped on it...right time, right place I guess 👌


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

solar68 said:


> I had a new 461 built by blue monkey performance, using 72cc Edelbrock round port heads, eagle H beam rods and crank, all roller valve train- its being installed this week and i hope to be driver her next week!
> 
> Just had a new trans built, with 300m main shaft, drum and Transco shift kit, running a 9” Dice converter with 2500 stall
> View attachment 147126
> View attachment 147127


Looks awesome Im doing the same but with locals if you dont mind what are the engine build and install? If you dont want to I understand


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Droach6498 said:


> Looks awesome Im doing the same but with locals if you dont mind what are the engine build and install? If you dont want to I understand


The engine has Icon pistons, Engel rods, Engel crank, Edelbrock round port heads, 1;6 roller rockers, Isky cam, install being done by MACs speed and custom


----------

